# Cuddling! (Pic thread!)



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I know I'm not the only one with cuddlers. I don't have any good picks of my babies cuddling with me, but there are a couple of their rat-on-rat cuddle time. 






View attachment 12072


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

My girlies having a cuddle in their hammock 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Aaw this thread will be cute  I'd like to see a "weird sleeping positions" pic thread too lol!

Bernard and Ben



















Miles and Leno



















Miles, Sebastian, and Rufus


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Why are cuddling ratties so cute??? AH!!! Y'all have such adorable rats!

Finally got a pic of all four girls in their favorite cuddle spot. It's a little dark because if all the lights are on these girls WILL NOT be settled enough to cuddle. But there they are.


----------



## Rinzy (Aug 29, 2012)

Wart and Jobe










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RatGirl_Red (Nov 26, 2012)

Not sure if cuddling with me or eachother  but heres some pics of my girls

(Oldest to Newest) ;D

Lillian


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Rodger









Group shot...they wont use hammocks and like sleeping in the open for some reason lol


----------



## Sarina1285 (Sep 15, 2012)

Here's Fievel and Remy. They also don't use their hammocks, or their hidey holes, they like the top floor of their cage for sleeping  








Though I did catch Remy in the hammock once  









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SaraBRattie (Aug 29, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







Sugar is a momma's girl. She is a super cuddler. Plum on the other hand is very timid and only comes around for food and the occassional pet and to check in.


----------



## RatGirl_Red (Nov 26, 2012)

Sarina1285 said:


> Here's Fievel and Remy. They also don't use their hammocks, or their hidey holes, they like the top floor of their cage for sleeping
> View attachment 12171
> 
> 
> ...


Glad mine arnt the only AntiHammock rats!! idk how sleeping in the open is so comfy lol


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

Edward is really the only on who cuddles with me (except right now, he just want to crawl all over my face and stand on top of my phone while I'm typing this) goofybutt. 

My girls cuddle together but not with me and that's ok I like playing with then anyways . ^_^









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Captured some rat on cat cuddling today! Here's Nirvash hanging out on Sake's back.
View attachment 12296
View attachment 12297


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

Everyone's rats are SOO cute! I cant stand it! ^-^ Here are some of Max and Oliver!


----------

